# Show off your jumpers!



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Very nice photos. Lovely horse!


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Your horse is a beautiful jumper!

Here's some pictures of my super jumpers. 

This is a mare I rode. She passed away in April. She's free jumping 4 feet










And here is the new horse I've been working with. He's still green, but I'm sure he'll be a super jumper soon!


----------



## lululuvshorses (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## lululuvshorses (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## lululuvshorses (Sep 22, 2011)

Heres Hotshot jumping. Hes a gelding. about 14.2 hands.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Is this kind of a jumper relevant?


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------

